# Limitless Classic edition Single coil??



## bjorncoetsee

I love limitless rdta's and just bought the latest classic edition. It does get the postless deck, and velocity deck. But it has no adapter to use for single coil. I dont want to run dual coils as it takes much more battery and juice. 
Also the postless deck only have 2 slots where the wick must go through. So u have to put both coils wicks in the same holes?
So anyone have a suggestion for single coil?


----------



## shaunnadan

single coil through the centre and split the wick 4 ways

will post a pic just now


----------



## Yiannaki

bjorncoetsee said:


> I love limitless rdta's and just bought the latest classic edition. It does get the postless deck, and velocity deck. But it has no adapter to use for single coil. I dont want to run dual coils as it takes much more battery and juice.
> Also the postless deck only have 2 slots where the wick must go through. So u have to put both coils wicks in the same holes?
> So anyone have a suggestion for single coil?



Quite disappointing to know it doesn't come with a single coil plug. 

A bit stupid of them to not include it.


----------



## shaunnadan

shaunnadan said:


> single coil through the centre and split the wick 4 ways
> 
> will post a pic just now

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Yiannaki said:


> Quite disappointing to know it doesn't come with a single coil plug.
> 
> A bit stupid of them to not include it.



I agree


----------

